# Weird poop from very pregnant doe



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

This was her poop this morning. I ended up using hay to pick it up to move it because it was right where I sit in her pen and it was all held together in a stringy fashion with mucous holding it together. The weirdest thing. I've never seen poop like this from a goat. Or anything. It looked kind of like an umbilical cord, but poop. Is it because she's possibly near kidding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be tapeworm or intestinal lining.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I don’t think it’s tapeworm. I couldn’t find evidence of worms at all. She’s acting/eating/pottying normally. Her eyelids are pink, not white and she doesn’t have diarrhea.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Have you had a fecal done for coccidia?


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Not yet, but she’s not displaying signs of that other than the weird poop


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would go ahead and grab some ketosis strips and test her urine. While there are no definitive answers as to why we see "string of pearls" poop most feel it's do to Ketosis but no explanation as to why that I have found. Won't hurt to give her 30 cc of 50/50 molasses and water 2 times a day...see if that helps. Even a mild case needs to be addressed to prevent it from getting worse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Take that into the vet right away and they will tell you what it is.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’ve been giving her molasses water every other day.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

The vet I was using moved over an hour and a half away. Now I have to last minute find another. This sucks so bad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, do you have any other vets at all around there, they can do a fecal and look at that sample.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’ve called them all and none of them will do it because they don’t work with goats at all. So upset!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A splash of molasses in a bucket of water or actually a drench? If she does has the start of Ketosis..a 50/50 drench is needed.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’ve been giving her 50/50 water and molasses once a day every other day. In a small bucket so that she drinks it all. And then just warm water at night.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I thought I recalled seeing something about this in "Holistic Goat Care" and have attached the relevant bit.

Frida had one single weird poop two days ago too, she is also close to the end of pregnancy. So yes, check with the vet, but I wouldn't panic!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

wheel-bear-o said:


> I thought I recalled seeing something about this in "Holistic Goat Care" and have attached the relevant bit.
> 
> Frida had one single weird poop two days ago too, she is also close to the end of pregnancy. So yes, check with the vet, but I wouldn't panic!
> View attachment 197343


Oh my goodness that looks so similar and makes me feel better!! Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------

